# residential driveways.



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

do you salt residential driveways? is it something most do or don't do? how about the walk ways? i've been plowing my place and my mothers drive for years. i just upgraded my truck and am looking at getting a real plow so i would like to try and make some money back.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

All what your customers want


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;1992890 said:


> All what your customers want


free?:laughing:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1992901 said:


> free?:laughing:


Didn't beetlejuice do free drives?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

grandview;1992901 said:


> free?:laughing:


LOL so true. Along with walkway shoveling and city sidewalks.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Let them salt on their own.. Or charge em


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;1993546 said:


> Let them salt on their own.. Or charge em


When you sell fries,and they don't use salt,do they get a discount?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

grandview;1993548 said:


> When you sell fries,and they don't use salt,do they get a discount?


Don't know. Never sold fries before. Is there a market for just fries?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I think in this case the salt is the fries......grasshopper.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Most ppl don't want salt, if it's a ice storm then yes. Some of my steep hill drives I salt every plow. Buy a pallet or a couple from your local feed mill. Price jumps every year. I used to pay 270 for a pallet 49 50# bags. Now it's almost 365$. Most of the drives you can get away with using 50-100 pounds of salt on. Charge them 3x what it cost you. So if it's 4-5$ a bag charge at least 14-15$ a bag spread. If they don't like it tell them to do it them self and go pick up and store the salt the self. Don't let ppl dick you around


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

dieselss;1993554 said:


> Don't know. Never sold fries before. Is there a market for just fries?


http://www.justfriesusa.com/


----------

